# Butterfly lozenge bit and eggbutt lozenge snaffle, what's the difference?



## GwynethYogi (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey,

I was wondering what the difference is between a butterfly lozenge bit (like this one) and an eggbutt lozenge snaffle (like this one)?

Thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 31, 2013)

The butterfly bit, although very short shanked, allows for different rein positions (like a ridden Kimberwicke or Pelham bit or a Liverpool driving bit the latter two which has a much longer shank) and a curb chain (needs very small headstall and the type chain with hooks). It falls into the category of shanked bit (curb), working off of leverage and curb chain but having a "broken" mouthpiece.

I liked the eggbutt for riding as for some reason they didn't have a tendency to pull thru the mouth like a ring snaffle sometimes did. Never really figured out why - and it still will if you pull enough or if pony resists turning.

Hmmm, I like that butterfly bit... Don't really have any right now that "need" that type yet, but I love collecting and I'd rather have it on hand when I'm ready to try it out...


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info Paintpony. So would the butterfly bit be a little to of an advanced bit for a horse's first bit? Technically it won't be his first bit, but a retraining bit. (he hasn't been driven for 2 years)


----------



## rbrown (Jul 31, 2013)

I use a butterfly bean link from Iowa Valley Carriage (looks very similar to the one you posted) my both of my horses. I almost always drive with the reins in the top loop/snaffle position and without a curb chain, so it functions as a snaffle rather than a leverage bit. I put my green mare in this bit and it worked very well for her, so I personally think you'd be fine with either the eggbutt or the butterfly.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

